# Polish chicks



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

Has anyone got polish chicks and they just keep dying. I got 10 last week and they look fine one day and the next I find one dead. Only have 4 of them left. I have them in the brooder with Americana chicks and buff Brahma. Their all doing fine. I raise silkie the mail and I hatched eggs and they all were fine. Just don't know if I'm doing something wrong with these girls. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

